# AMF Wing Archery Thunderbird??



## TheViper (Dec 17, 2010)

I have an AMF Wing Archery Thunderbird, serial number T-2-1006. 62'' #50. It's in pretty good shape and still shoots accurately. Can anyone give me some info on it. When it was made, ect. And maybe how much it is worth? Thanks for the help!


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Very little help here, but AMF bought out Wing Archery the 60's or 70's. Bob Lee worked for Wing back then. He is still active, Bob Lee Archery.
I believe the Thunderbird was one of their better models. Being an AMF might make it worth a little less, but if it's sound and in descent shape it should be worth 150 or more. Check Eba- for that model and what it sold for.


----------



## TheViper (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Red!


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

I believe I read that Head Ski bought Wing Archery in 1967 and AMF acquired it from them a year or so later. There are a few Wing experts that post on a couple of other traditional sites that could probably give you more information.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

It is my understanding that Wing was bought by Head Ski Co. in 1968 and sold to AMF a year later…so the bow wasn’t made before ’69.

As far as value…Well, it’s fairly common to research “going price” on the big auction site, but the marketplace can be very fickle. I’ve seen some Thunderbirds go for a song…but others get fought for and it’s not always easy to see why. Pre-Head Ski is usually considered more collectable…but draw weight, bow length, and condition are sometimes all that matters (plus the position of the moon). Personally, I think 50# and 62” make for very desirable numbers…so, much would hinge on condition and good enough pictures to convince a buyer further. Again, the market is a fickle place and not all buyers, at any given time, are either familiar with a specific vintage item or understand the value of same. Good Luck with it, Rick.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

About 2 weeks ago I bought a pristine 62" [email protected] Slimline Series Wing Vantage Pro for $150.00. However, I purchased it from trad shop friend who has a collection of recurves and longbows that would make anyone drool. I have seen the top line Wings go for an easy $250.


----------

